# ViP211K caller id on screen with vonage



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello. I have ViP211K receiver and I have Vonage (VOIP) as my home phone service. I have hooked up ethernet cable to the back of the receiver. I have enabled the caller id on the receiver and the network connection is fine. But when someone calls me I am not getter caller id on my tv screen. I am getting caller id on my phone. Thanks


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

You will need to connect your Vonage phone line to your receiver. That will require a wire and jk connection to your Receiver from your Vonatage device, just like the connection you made to your home phone.


----------

